# Benjamin Moore advance



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello, I sprayed a bunch of trim work and cabinets today with advance semi gloss. It's the first time I have ever used this product and everything I have read is true....it takes awhile to figure it out. I was using a 312 FF tip and ended up chasing runs all day. My question is, how long will I have to wait before I sand it down to tough up the runs and what is the best method. If I do my touch up with a brush and roller will it blend well with the existing spray finish?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wet sand it tomorrow is what I would do. 

You actually can touch up sprayed with a bush and it blend pretty well. If it's your first tim using it, that might be more of a challenge. 

Fresh Advance is kinda bad to roll up with dry sanding. Add a little water and it'll slick down nicely. If you have large runs, might want to try to shave the tops off them first. 

Edit: oh, and a 310FF makes spraying it a piece of cake IMO.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Use a 212 Tritech ff tip. Use 320 wet dry sandpaper and damp rag. Wait overnight before sanding sags with 320. Skip the roller when touching up. Use a soft filament brush of your choice to touch up. Two thin coats are better than one heavy coat. Staying back 12-15 inches to spray is ideal. Typical latex is 8-12 inches away.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I second J with the 310 and wet sand runs. Have never tried a Tritech so I can't speak to those. 
Always a good idea when trying a new product or process to shoot a little area and wait 15-20 minutes to see how it behaves. I know, a little late, but someone gave me that advice before I sprayed Cabinet Coat and it was great advice. It was hard to sit there and wait after shooting one cabinet door but it sure beats spraying a boatload of trim and then having a boatload of sanding.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Why sand? I would use denatured alcohol to knock down the runs...


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for all of the suggestions! Denatured alcohol? Would that knock it down quicker?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would blade off the runs first. Cabinet scrapers are great for that or you can use a razor and then wet sand.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

sm2buck said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions! Denatured alcohol? Would that knock it down quicker?


In my experience denatured works like a charm.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome! After knocking it down with the alcohol, will the spot still have to be touched up again or will the same sheen be retained?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Wet sand with 320 or 400. Don't sand all the way through the color. Spray with semi-gloss, clear lacquer rattle can.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

sm2buck said:


> Awesome! After knocking it down with the alcohol, will the spot still have to be touched up again or will the same sheen be retained?


No need to touch up that's the advantage of my method saving time and elbow grease...


----------



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

When I sprayed kitchen cabinets, I couldn't just touch up here or there, it messed up the sheen you could see it easily in the light, I had to re brush front or back of the cabinet.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Wet sand with 320 or 400. Don't sand all the way through the color. Spray with semi-gloss, clear lacquer rattle can.


Hot solvent over a water-born finish? Got any pics?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I was wondering about that too slinger....I'm down with the da, I do that but always touch it up...I guess a clear waterborne would work....I'm pretty sure they're out there somewhere...never looked.


----------



## AGpainting (Feb 24, 2015)

why do you want to touch up with a brush/roll? Are you only doing 1 coat?

Usually when I get runs I just sand it down the next day, spot prime, then go about the 2nd coat with the sprayer. Just make sure your 2nd coat doesn't run lol. 

Advance is a pain in the ass though, it takes a few jobs to get used to it. Personally I crank up the temperature in the house whenever I spray advance, I find this helps dry it quicker and prevents runs. 

Anyone else notice the massive overspray when spraying with advance? It literally gets everywhere and it's always soo sticky. I don't think I'll be spraying advance any more.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> I was wondering about that too slinger....I'm down with the da, I do that but always touch it up...I guess a clear waterborne would work....I'm pretty sure they're out there somewhere...never looked.


 "shared in your skepticism, I did. Until I saw it with my own eyes. Pictures I don't have, until Monday I might. Believe in the powers of the force, you must. " -Yoda

Merry Christmas fellow PT'ers...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol...my hunny and I just saw the new star wars yesterday. 3D imax in kent. It was awesome!

"Your idea I like, and try it I might." Dr. Seuss meets Yoda
The force is strong with this one...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Ps. It was such a fun imax experience, we saw it again tonight.lol


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> Ps. It was such a fun imax experience, we saw it again tonight.lol


 Yeah, we saw it at the iMax theater in Bellevue. It was pretty awesome. The iMax intro thingy before the movie started, almost gave me motion sickness. Luckily it calmed down for the movie. Good stuff!


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

That paint is awesome.. ..trim I use a 2 10 with 1800 psi on airless air assisted with this paint is the way to go really... I have no problems .remeber less is more.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> Hot solvent over a water-born finish? Got any pics?


Advance isn't really waterborne anyway, though. Well, is and isn't.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Advance isn't really waterborne anyway, though. Well, is and isn't.


Oh come on! Now your just messing with people! Is it or isn't it?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> Is it or isn't it?


Yup.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

It is water borne as in it is delivered in a WB vehicle. It is an oil based resin.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Damon T said:


> It is water borne as in it is delivered in a WB vehicle. It is an oil based resin.


Don't spoil the fun


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

You mean kind of like oily dishes in the soapy sink water? How does all of that oil end up floating on the water and not sticking to the dishes anyway?


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

PACman said:


> You mean kind of like oily dishes in the soapy sink water? How does all of that oil end up floating on the water and not sticking to the dishes anyway?


Soap.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap#Action_of_soap


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Criard said:


> Soap.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soap#Action_of_soap


emulsifier. Question? How to suspend an oil in water.


----------

